# Anyone on here make Kombucha?



## Geebs (Mar 26, 2019)

Just recently had a friend bring some in and I loved it. Just ordered the equipment to make some. Anyone else out there make it?


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry Geebs, not a big tea drinker. 

Chris


----------



## Geebs (Mar 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry Geebs, not a big tea drinker.
> 
> Chris


I hate sweet tea, love iced tea. But the flavor on this stuff is just so strange and good. Maybe a small crowd of followers haha.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 26, 2019)

I just looked it up to see if it's available around here. There's a place about an hour away that makes and sells it. It also sounds really healthy. If I'm ever in the area I may give it a chance. It's not that I dislike tea(Ice) it's more of a not on my top ten list of preferred beverages. When you start making it keep us posted on how it goes and the difficulty factor.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 26, 2019)

Waiting for a report.  

Warren


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 26, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I just looked it up to see if it's available around here. There's a place about an hour away that makes and sells it. It also sounds really healthy. If I'm ever in the area I may give it a chance. It's not that I dislike tea(Ice) it's more of a not on my top ten list of preferred beverages. When you start making it keep us posted on how it goes and the difficulty factor.
> 
> Chris



Look for it in the healthier juice section of your local grocery store. It'll be there, most likely in the produce cooler.


----------



## Plinsc (May 5, 2019)

I make it here, addicting taste to it!


----------



## zosick (Nov 8, 2019)

Once you start drinking that you realize you will buy a VW and have dreadlocks. And smell all strange.


----------



## gsurko (Aug 7, 2022)

I make it in 5 gal batches.


----------

